# Last Train to Cape May?



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, It could have been.. 
Here are some pix and video of RDC M-407. I took these on my last RDC ride on the CMSL in 2005.. Enjoy RDC fans! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys3tgSErpaE


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't Pete's Budd.


----------

